# hyperboost driver



## georges80 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a thread in the bike subforum, but I know a lot of folk here don't visit it too often.

So, as a short teaser:







1.4" diameter, single sided components, designed to use thermal pad material to mount to a heatsink.

8 - 50V input, up to 80V output (open circuit protected). Maximum output current 1.3A (adjustable via 11 turn trimpot onboard or used in conjunction with an external 50K pot).

Boost converter, approx 90% efficient for most input/output ranges.

Reverse polarity protected.

Recommended max input current 5A.

cheers,
george.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 12, 2009)

georges80 said:


> I have a thread in the bike subforum, but I know a lot of folk here don't visit it too often.
> 
> So, as a short teaser:
> 
> ...



If you have two series li-ion cells what happens when the voltage drops below 8V? This looks to be a very exciting product. Thanks!


----------



## georges80 (Oct 12, 2009)

saabluster said:


> If you have two series li-ion cells what happens when the voltage drops below 8V? This looks to be a very exciting product. Thanks!



Below 8V the switcher controller will not be able to fully drive the FET and output current will start to drop.

cheers,
george.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow George! I could run a whole string of LEDs with a boost like that! That would be a great replacement in a 7 XR-E mod!

Just in time for the XR-G R4 and S series (speculation) upgrade for my 7 Cree mod.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 12, 2009)

e-mail to ya'


----------



## saabluster (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## rizky_p (Oct 13, 2009)

wow nice driver george can we expect the "flex" version of hyperboost?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2009)

George,

Is is the same OD as in the hipFlex? I ask since the hipFlex that I have did not fit on a Mag "D" but the hipCC does. It would be awesome if the hyperboost worked in a "D" host 

Will


----------



## georges80 (Oct 13, 2009)

wquiles said:


> George,
> 
> Is is the same OD as in the hipFlex? I ask since the hipFlex that I have did not fit on a Mag "D" but the hipCC does. It would be awesome if the hyperboost worked in a "D" host
> 
> Will



Same as hipFlex, it's 1.4" - I thought you had a lathe? 

As you can see from the picture at the top (of this thread), it would be tough to shrink it down much without putting some components on the back side of the board. Besides, with power handling of well over 60W of LEDs I think you would need a big head on a D mag anyway.... You do have a lathe, yes? 

cheers,
george.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 13, 2009)

i noticed this popping up on my weekly visit to taskled.com ... i found the thread in the bike thread... very exciting.... i have plans for this little bugger! 

CCHIPO replacement?


----------



## Nos (Oct 13, 2009)

What 80V Boost!!! YES! How many % of the output voltage may the input voltage be? Am i right with ~29% at maximum driving current ? or better 1/3 to be on the safe side?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2009)

georges80 said:


> Same as hipFlex, it's 1.4" - I thought you had a lathe?
> 
> As you can see from the picture at the top (of this thread), it would be tough to shrink it down much without putting some components on the back side of the board. Besides, with power handling of well over 60W of LEDs I think you would need a big head on a D mag anyway.... You do have a lathe, yes?
> 
> ...



George,

I do have a lathe, and started to consider boring out the head size of the "D" body to make the hipFlex driver fit, but I felt there was not enough metal on the thread area of the body to make the driver fit and still have decent strength on that part of the body (reason being that the thread area of the tube/host is of a smaller OD than the OD for the rest of the host, and then you have threads that are about 0.030" deep, making the real thickness even smaller). 

Even if there were enough metal, boring the head side of the "D" size host enough to fit the drivers would mean that one would need fully custom heatsinks as none of the "D" size heatsinks would fit in the bigger hole. Since boring would be done by hand (and would vary from host to host), each heatsink would have to be turned to exactly match each host - it needs to be a fairly good fit for a press fit and good thermal transfer, and so that it does not move/slide out with use.

Specifically, if I recall correctly, the ID of the "D" host is about 1.349" (I can check/measure when I get home), so it the drivers were to be a tad smaller than that, they would fit inside the "D" host. If the driver can't be made any smaller, then we will have to figure out bigger hosts to use them, but it would be a pity given the low cost and abundance of parts for the "D" size host.

Will


----------



## georges80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, basically a CCHIPO replacement with a major shrink in board size/volume.

Here's a small chart of some measurements I've taken:






Will, point taken, I'll see in a future version if removing 0.05" is feasible. I wanted to keep the driver easy to use, so the pads for soldering power/leds/pot are all on the outside edge and reasonable in size for folk that are sometimes soldering iron challenged  and that makes for a larger diameter.

Anyhow, time for you to make fully custom lights anyway...

cheers,
george.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 13, 2009)

can the hyperboost be control'd by the d2Flex?

I remember someone sanding the hipFlex to fit inside of the MagD tube... anyone remember this?


----------



## georges80 (Oct 13, 2009)

jar3ds said:


> can the hyperboost be control'd by the d2Flex?



Possibly, I need to do some testing to see what needs changing in the d2flex firmware. Obviously d2Flex has a 24V max input voltage, so it would limit the input voltage range that would be supported by the d2flex/hyperboost combo.

I did design hyperboost to be able to take a PWM control signal on its POT+ input, so it is feasible that d2Flex could work. The key difference is that for hipCC a high on its PWM input turns it off, while a low on the hyperboost POT+ input turns it off. So, I would need to 'invert' the sense of the PWM signal for use with hyperboost and possible tweak the PWM frequency/duty cycle limits too.

Anyhow, something to test later next week.

cheers,
george.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 13, 2009)

sweet! let us know how it goes...

has anyone found a decent way to waterproof/resistant a external potentiometer?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 13, 2009)

The hipFlex will fit, but you would have to do a little modification, and build a nice heatsink like member Hill did here:





Here is the rest of the build:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=3040826&postcount=1

It would be nice to be a bit smaller to fit horizontally with the switch.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 14, 2009)

I still haven't received my Evaluation Board  Looks like a nice addition George!


Mac


----------



## wquiles (Oct 14, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> The hipFlex will fit, but you would have to do a little modification, and build a nice heatsink like member Hill did here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yes, I have seen that, and also considered that for my own build, "but", installing the hipFlex that way means you have almost no space for a decent size heatsink for the high power LED (P7, MC-E, etc.), which is needed on most/all applications that would require a hipFlex in the first place 




georges80 said:


> Will, point taken, I'll see in a future version if removing 0.05" is feasible. I wanted to keep the driver easy to use, so the pads for soldering power/leds/pot are all on the outside edge and reasonable in size for folk that are sometimes soldering iron challenged  and that makes for a larger diameter.


By the way, I measured the ID carefully today, with various Mag bodies (as the ID varies a little from host to host), and on a "small" ID I measured 1.3481", so that would be the target diameter to hit.

Will


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 16, 2009)

George can i run Cutter 7up (7 XPG) with Hyperboost running on 3x18650 with 1A output to LED?


----------



## saabluster (Oct 16, 2009)

rizky_p said:


> George can i run Cutter 7up (7 XPG) with Hyperboost running on 3x18650 with 1A output to LED?


From what I understand that is no problem for this driver if your batteries and your LEDs are all in series.


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Dexter (Dec 21, 2009)

I just picked up a hipFlex a Cree mce and some Arctic Silver, got home and sized up the driver against my 4D mag, for some reason I had just assumed it would fit but it doesn't (that's what I get for assuming, I know) 

Apart from the vertical mod, does anyone have an idea/opinion about shaving enough off the hipflex to fit it in horizontally or is this just asking for trouble? I need to fit in a heatsink for a Cree mce.

Also I didnt get any of that fancy thermal pad material that i have just bee reading about, is this supposed to be standard? I guess it varies between suppliers.

Damn, everything was going so smoothly!


----------



## imnata (Jan 17, 2010)

I plan on using 3xMC-E with a 6x18650 NiMH battery pack (7,2V ; 4.1A) on my dive light upgrade.
Can I use the hyperbooster with this set-up?
I was thinking on wiring the 3 MC-E (2S2P) in series > Vf~21,6V ; Iout=1,4A
or 3 MC-E (4S1P) in series > Vf~43,2V ; Iout=0,7A

In the hyperboost preview thread I read that with some minor modifications it is possible to get a higher output current than 1,3A?

I would also appreciate a Flex version.


----------

